# campbell curr and flordia cur



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 8, 2009)

i was jus wonderin which do yall think are better? Jus askin cause from what i have read on here they are both an all around dog? Also What type of pups do u think u might get if u cross them...? I have hunted flordia curs and i have one and he was an great addition to our pack, i agree with the guys they are some great dogs. But i have never hunted a campbell cur... Jus wonder what u guys might think... Jus some food for thought


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldnt cross em. From what folks have told me a florida cur is all you need to find and catch hogs. No catch dog needed.kinda like my birddog bulldogs. From the campbell dogs iv seen, they didnt catch unless had a little more bulldog than the others.


----------



## ninja (Oct 8, 2009)

I have talked to lots of people and I can tell you randy dominey and gary campbell have a great line of dogs.  You cannot go wrong with these dogs.  I own florida curs from a great line but you'll have to be careful buying florida curs.  As I said before the partins don't sell dogs.  Some people are taking rottweilers and crossing them with blackmouths and calling them partin curs or just taking any old cur dog and calling it a florida cur.  If you don't know the line their out of or don't hunt with the dog you have no idea what you're getting.  With Randy and gary you'll know exactly what you're getting.  If they won't take you to their kennel or show the dog hunt or introduce you to the cowboy the line is out of you better run.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Oct 8, 2009)

not all florida curs will catch,dont believe everything you HEAR.go by what you see in the dog in front of you.lost of good crossed dogs out there some better then the pure-lol lines.what do yall think about curs that catch but produce ones that dont?even 2 baying and will not catch without help bred from ones that catch there own hogs--- culls?


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 8, 2009)

sorry to tell ya but partins aint the only fl curs there are there alot of other ranchers  and ranches through out fl that been breedin cur dogs for just as long partin cur is just one that come up all the time ive picked up several dogs from mike ,cathy, doug my ex wife family is related to them witch is the platts and they all breed dogs when one is low on dogs they will ussually get one from anothers litter just like any dog some will be jam up and some wont be and they dont ussualy make it. just sayin theres alot of other people breeding not just the( partins) i can name several ranches and ranchers that have good dog s


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 8, 2009)

the curs i keep will catch and with 2 they will catch what ever size when i tell them to every one likes a different type of dog i f mine dont work for me there gone!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 8, 2009)

catch-n-tie said:


> not all florida curs will catch,dont believe everything you HEAR.go by what you see in the dog in front of you.lost of good crossed dogs out there some better then the pure-lol lines.what do yall think about curs that catch but produce ones that dont?even 2 baying and will not catch without help bred from ones that catch there own hogs--- culls?



I was just sayin that from talkin to the folks on here with fl. curs, they all tell me that they will catch whatever you throw at them. 

If the dog wont catch the hog when it sees it, i dont want it. I keep 1 dog that barks(usually a young dog), that wont find its own hog, but will stick with my birddog bulldogs so that when they catch, it will let out a bark every now and then and let me know where they are caught at. when the barking dog gets to the point where it is finding its own hogs without the bird/bulls i get rid of it and find another young dog.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 8, 2009)

oh and mr. Tompkinsgil what are ur finished dogs goin for? Pricewise?


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 8, 2009)

im not selling any right now sold a bunch at the beginning of summer i only have the 3 i use every week ,i will be breeding my gyp if she comes in way before orange season


----------



## ninja (Oct 8, 2009)

I've got a year old male for sale for 500.  Pure florida cur stock from the sellers line, 10 generation deep rough cow dogs that make exceptional hog dogs and look good too.  I shut a boar down with him saturday and he got cut on the shoulder.  He will probably end up being straight catch, a little too rough for me.  I'm keeping his sister to breed.  This line is as good as they get.  You can search for morgan, peeples or partin breeding and end up with a rottweiler or you can buy this year old dog that acts like a grown dog and looks good too.    sean  3523288354


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Oct 8, 2009)

First off, I'm not say that there aren't any other good lines or dogs out there. I'm just say that this is the line for me. I have hunted with many other lines and had good dogs before but I very happy with the Campbell cur and consistence that this line offers.
OK here we go, I hunt with Mr. Campbell about once a week and have worked with his dog and I do own a few myself. These are great dogs that have a drive in them like I have never seen. What I'm a talk about is the consistence in this line.(and be realistic not every dog turns out people but when the majority does to a high standard thats when you have a great line of dogs and thats what hes got)  Dog after dog turns out bc of 20+ years of breeding and not settling for just a good dog but the best. He will not sell a dog that does not live up to his expectation(which is pretty high). These dog don't run hogs they stop them and thats to me is what its all about.
Be careful because there a lot of people that say they have a Campbell cur and try to sell it to you and its not. So if your going to get one call Mr Campbell and tell him what you are looking for and he will sell you a dog that fits you!


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 8, 2009)

lets see a pic of this dog ninja


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 8, 2009)

tompkinsgil said:


> lets see a pic of this dog ninja



Pics, pics. For $500 he should look like a road map.


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 8, 2009)

A catahoula/Boxer cross dog is the NEW all around best hog dog there is now.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 8, 2009)

WolfPack said:


> A catahoula/Boxer cross dog is the NEW all around best hog dog there is now.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Oct 8, 2009)

how many beers have you had today hahaha


----------



## ninja (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree with you silent assassin a good line line of dogs is where its at.   This florida cur line I hunt is really good, I didn't know it until I gave away several litters and everyone started calling me for more.  They're good  because they've been worked hard on cows and the ones that didn't work were culled.  They're also rough on hogs because of the same reason.  I've been trying to get over and see gary campbell.  I'm wanting to try a few of his.  From talking to people I already know they're gonna be good.  Larry Parker from Louisiana also has a good line. Most people out there thats all they hunt and he sells the litter before it hits the ground.  If John or Mike Partin ever started selling dogs it would be the same way.  I've got a buddy thats been friends with John Partin since high school and still can't get him to sell one.  All dogs are different and there will be culls in every line but in my opinion a good line has a higher percentage of turnout and crosses better over other dogs.  The one campbell cur pic I've seen favors these florida curs.  Put some more pics up if you have some.  I'd like to see more of what they look like.


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2009)

hey guys, im sure the campbell curs are a good strain or we wouldnt be talking about them now as is the florida cur but every dog is different, you cant classify a breed of dogs by a few. just like people, theyre a lot of white people but not all act or look alike, same for black people, every animal is an individual, some rougher than others, some smaller.  name is a name, you breed and hunt the right acting individuals.  ive fooled with gamefowl my whole life, this was a hard, long, expensive lesson i learned. take it how you will. later.


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 8, 2009)

Now now...don't be hating because the curs ain't the only good thing out there anymore.  The new and uprising stars of hog hunting....the "Bocats!"  Also......ya can't say anything about them since ya haven't tried them yet.  Bocats....mighty fine jam up hog slammin got no quit dogs!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks guys for everyones opinions... Hey ya know what maybe i will just end up wit one of each the campbell, flordia, and maybe one of redmonds bird/bulls and just create my own line... Hows that sound... Na jus jokin i have to agree with all of u there are good one and culls of every breed... I guess its jus a process of cullin the bad ones.. I prob will jus end up tryin one of all of them before i end up findin what works for me... As of right now what we have is workin reeally good for us, but i have been wanting to pic up a few more to have a spare if one gets cut down or something... Thanks guys i jus figured i would ask some opinions before i did... Didnt mean to get an arguement started


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Oct 9, 2009)

WolfPack said:


> A catahoula/Boxer cross dog is the NEW all around best hog dog there is now.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Oct 9, 2009)

ninja your so right about people that cant give you the back round on a dog and cant show you the big daddy that the line is off. If they cant show what the dog can do and cant give you a back round on the dog Run fast and don't look back 
Remember people if you want a good dog they cost money bc you put a lot of time and food in a good hunting dog  so stop trying to get something for nothing!!!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 9, 2009)

now now guys dont give him such a hard time obviously  wolf pack has found what works for him jus like all of our dogs that we have that works for us... I say wolfpack if thats what u like go for if sooner or later when someone sees ur dogs out there doin what they do best they will be runnin to u to get them...   
and mr ninja how but that pic? Are u willin to let some one see him hunt or mayb a trial?
and mr. Cajun i agree wit u on the finished dogs... I personally would not take $500 for one of my seasoned dogs
we all know that there are good ones and culls from every breed they jus gotta be weeded out


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you Carolina Diesel.  That is what I am trying to say.....I have found this combination to work well, as a matter of fact......a couple of hog dog hunters who have acquired some of my pups from her first litter are asking for another one.  They said the Bocat turned out to be a better hog dog than their "seasoned" cur dogs they already have.  I don't hold nothing against the other fellas who are dead set on curs.....some people are afraid of "change" or willing to try something new.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2009)

hey wolfpack id really like to see a video of these dogs work.  cross makes since id just like to see how well the work a hog


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 9, 2009)

sounds good to me lets see some pics or videos.. U might have that litter sold before they get 6 weeks old


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 9, 2009)

Not a problem.....I will work on that.  You can see my female catahoula working the gray boar in my avatar, she was 6 months old there.  Here is a pic of one of her pups....a Bocat....training on a hog......this boy was 7 months old there.  I will see if I can get a video and pics of the dogs working.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Oct 9, 2009)

WolfPack said:


> Thank you Carolina Diesel.  That is what I am trying to say.....I have found this combination to work well, as a matter of fact......a couple of hog dog hunters who have acquired some of my pups from her first litter are asking for another one.  They said the Bocat turned out to be a better hog dog than their "seasoned" cur dogs they already have.  I don't hold nothing against the other fellas who are dead set on curs.....some people are afraid of "change" or willing to try something new.



Hey man I have seen you on the florida fish and hunt forums since you started posting and the words hog dog came into your post about 8 months ago... your post on sept 20 2009 was askin another guy about his hog doggin trip

"hey btw who did you go with and where at, I have still found noone around here who runs hog dogs"

   If you are totally new to this game then that is fine just do not try and act the part if you are not.. Your two dogs are probably fine representatives of their breed but do not give them some Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- BOCAT name and start tellin folks that they are the best hog dogs around.
    I do not doubt that if you put them in a pen that they will catch a hog or try to. If you really want some hog dogs,then take em out to your 1000 acres and give em a chance to trail up, bay and then catch a hog. Do that for a year or two and then if they have impressed you and suited you well you got yourself some hog dogs.


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL....Try not to read too much into it or over analyze it.  I share the screen name with my brothers.  That statement above your referencing......what that actually means is LOCAL hog dog hunters.....someone nearby Ocala area.  I know of a few further away.  When I say..."Best hog dogs around"......that is like someone saying.....Mountian Dew is the best soda there is right now............don't read into it too much.  So far they have been really good dogs and I'll I am saying is....don't knock'em till you've tried them.  

Here is the link to the dogs. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=413425


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Oct 9, 2009)

10 4 ....


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 9, 2009)

Hog pens don't make dogs. Finding and catching hogs in the woods does. And we are still waiting on a picture.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2009)

im gonna guess that if the cat. had a decent nose they would be gritty and ggod dogs.  we have a 4 year old fixed female boxer that is like mine and the wifes child.  but i know when we go work our other dogs at the bay pen she will come down there and go nuts.  have seen her jump the fence and catch.  she has never seena  hog till bout 6 months ago.  

 i said all that to say i think boxers go have a pretty strong preditor drive to them and would make a good dog bred with something else


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 9, 2009)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im gonna guess that if the cat. had a decent nose they would be gritty and ggod dogs.  we have a 4 year old fixed female boxer that is like mine and the wifes child.  but i know when we go work our other dogs at the bay pen she will come down there and go nuts.  have seen her jump the fence and catch.  she has never seena  hog till bout 6 months ago.
> 
> i said all that to say i think boxers go have a pretty strong preditor drive to them and would make a good dog bred with something else



That is awesome......there are a few good people out there that see the potential.


----------



## ninja (Oct 9, 2009)

This is bugsy, one yr old florida cur male.  I showed his good side.  The other shoulder is skinned up.  These are pure florida cur cow dogs that make really good hog dogs.


----------



## GOTCHA (Oct 9, 2009)

Florida Curdog said:


> Hog pens don't make dogs. Finding and catching hogs in the woods does.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 9, 2009)

wow flcurdogs that was harsh... Please guys cant we all jus get along and play nice with each other... I mean we all are here for the same reason(for the love of the sport)... We should be fightin to keep the sport alive and passin it down to our kids so that they can enjoy it and have a hobby to and mayb stay off the streets and stay out of trouble... So i propose i challenge for u 2 guys... Why dont yall take both pack of yalls dogs and see whos is the best and mayb we can all be friends in the end? Heck mayb yall will learn something from each other and mayb with some decent dogs and or mayb do some tradin or breeding? We all here because of this sport we need to be fightin PETA not each other


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 9, 2009)

not here to argue.. just saying noone knows weather or not something will work till its tried.. like hog huntin with dogs.. someone had to say ...you know what im tired of chasin or waiting still for these hogs all day i think ill train me a dog to do it..  wolfpacks cross may or may not turn out to be that great in the woods.  i just give him props for trying something new


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2009)

like it or not fellas, fl curdogs has hit the nail on the head, i can take any dog on my yard and run and catch hogs in a pen, i even have a jack russell that will hang on a boars tail but when the tailgate drops are they gonna find a hog? id get tired of running the same hog in the same pen everyday.  baypen dogs are great to see their want to but if youre huntin , can they find that hog, remeber, in the woods...... they aint no fence


----------



## tompkinsgil (Oct 9, 2009)

well i know what works for me and they do it a couple nights a week guaranteed they aint longest range dogs but they catchem every week and after over several hundred hogs i would say there finished dogs!!!. you can look at both sides of them and each scar will tell a different story .every one likes a different type of dog.!!!thats a decent lookin dog ninja


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 10, 2009)

Somebody had to say one lovely day.......Wonder if these "cur" dogs can handle hogs....then they tried them out and they did good.  Well.....one lovely day someone said....wonder if this "Bocat" can handle hogs.....try'em out and see for yourself.

Anyways......Mountain Dew is the best dang soda out there right now!!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 10, 2009)

If these so called bocats are so good why do we only pictures of hogs that are shot???  Why not any pics of them caught and tied that these dogs produced.  I prefer sweet tea myself.


----------



## GOTCHA (Oct 10, 2009)

well there's been a many beer downed over which dog/ cross is better...and a many argument started ....but don't sit here and argue if all you do is have a few dogs that work in a pen... we know that you aren't a hog dogger wolfpack...we gathered that when Gil posted those pics of his boy and his dogs and you said that needed to retire and needed a trip to a spa...the only spa mine know about is a mudhole or hog wallow  and the only retirement they will be doing is when a big boar retires them or their teeth fall out....There are a few people on here i wouldn't argue with about hogs and dogs and i think that you are a little out of your league arguing about any type of cur vs. a bocat....


----------



## GOTCHA (Oct 10, 2009)

somebody didn't just sit around and make up this "cur" it took generations and generations of breeding a silent,smart,gritty dog...just like that catahoula you have...it wasn't some DA that was just like hey i've got these two dogs lets cross them and they'll be the best ever...it takes time not just your personal opionion...especially since your experience is obviously limited


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL...So sorry to offend you fellas.....you win...the cur dog is the best hog dog there is.  There will not be any other dog to compare, so don't worry about the "Bocat"....it is just another mutt.  Geez...bunch of sensitive people on this forum.  

In case you brilliant folks didn't get it......I only have one boxer and one catahoula.....I don't own a "Bocat."  I simply breed the two together, along with another fella  and sell'em off to hog dog hunters who are trying them out and we get some feedback.  I'll see what I can do to get some pics and maybe video.....but I dunno...might be too sensitive for you fellas to see a "bocat" doing so well....might offend ya more?  I don't hog dog enough to justify keeping more dogs, more mouths to feed and take to the spa.  BTW....bet the wooly mammoth would have wrecked your cur dogs.


----------



## GOTCHA (Oct 10, 2009)

curs and cur x are arguably  the best hog dogs in the world. but what do i know?


----------



## buddylee (Oct 10, 2009)

This thread got way of track...WolfPack, the cross sounds fine but it does sound as though your peddling dogs and the die-hard hunters on here are gonna give you a hard time.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Oct 10, 2009)

He may have wrecked them maybe not. He still would have been tied and put in the truck.


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 10, 2009)

buddylee said:


> This thread got way of track...WolfPack, the cross sounds fine but it does sound as though your peddling dogs and the die-hard hunters on here are gonna give you a hard time.



Yes it did....I am over it.  The "pros" on here know it all and the crystal ball they looked into told them all about my experiences to determine that I know and have nothing to add.  My intentions were simple....to check out the "bocat" combination and its potential.... and it struck a nerve among some die hard, non-deviating, don't wanna change, nothing else is good, sensitive good folk.  So I apologize for even posting on here to begin with.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 10, 2009)

so basically u have the guys who say yes to the flordia cur which i already have one(which is a dern good hog dog) and there are guys that say yes to the campbell cur? Guess i will jus have to get me a campbell cur now and try it out.... Any one got a number to the guys who started the campbell's?


----------



## gin house (Oct 10, 2009)

whats with all this bocat crap??????  do you think you are the first person to cross a cat and a boxer? thats ridiculous....  why are yall even arguing with somebody over something that stupiud, a bocat??? come on guys, let this dog peddler peddle on down the road.  i feel dumber for having heard about a bocat and their originator.... a good mountain cur can and will do it all, just cant get no better. ksmcba......


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Oct 10, 2009)

i like the mountian curs myself..  I have one he is crossed wit bmc and pit thou... He is a pup but he is comin on strong and fast


----------



## gin house (Oct 10, 2009)

hey man, everybody has their own views of things, im not trying to knock you, what works for you is great, keep doin it, but what works for me is what i do, no need to try anything different. i didnt mean to get at you, post what you think, were all different, if we were all the same it would be awfully boring....


----------



## gigem (Oct 13, 2009)

*Hogs*



Carolina Diesel said:


> so basically u have the guys who say yes to the flordia cur which i already have one(which is a dern good hog dog) and there are guys that say yes to the campbell cur? Guess i will jus have to get me a campbell cur now and try it out.... Any one got a number to the guys who started the campbell's?



I dont own any. but we live by each other.4789575213. try one


----------

